# Antique fireplace insert questions



## ricemg (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello!

I have an 1890 Victorian here in Denver with just a hole where the fireplace used to be.  I cam across a beautiful vintage gas fireplace insert that looks like it is from the same era that I am considering buying.  It is a "Ray-Glo".

Does anybody know what type of gas it probably takes?  If something other than natural gas, could it be converted?

How about efficiency?  I am certain newer fireplaces are more efficient, but they aren't nearly as cool as this one!  If it were functioning, would it put out decent heat or would it be more for show?  

Please see attached picture and thank you in advance for any help!

Ryan


----------



## webbie (Apr 11, 2009)

No pics attached....but
anything that old is likely to not have any of the safety systems built in....which are common in newer appliances.

We may not be able to help with much here - because antique stoves are not our specialty, but there are some antique stove links at the page:
https://www.hearth.com/partsplace.html

Also, there is a specialty shop which deals with old style Victorian fireplaces...well, with new units that fit them, anyway....

see:
http://www.gascoals.net/


----------



## ricemg (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Craig,

Thank you for your post and the links.  I will check them out.  I will also peruse your site for modern alternatives.  If you have any suggestions for a modern product that stays true to an 1890 Victorian please pass them on.

Thanks again!

Ryan


----------



## texaschimneypro (May 1, 2009)

I would stay away from anything old. This is your health and home at stake here!  If you could even get the proper flue and materials to install it I wouldn't trust the safety of it. Try a new unit and then make it look old with the stone and mantle you put around it.


----------

